# Hilfe die Mikrochips von meiner Festplatte ist etwas verbrannt worden...



## nick1991 (13. August 2007)

Hilfe, meine Festplatte ist etwas verbrannt worden, also nicht ganz festplatte sonder die chipsteile (Mikrochips) sind verbrannt worden.
Ich komme nicht an meine Dateien rein. Ich habe dort alle wichtige daten drinnen. kann man noch meine daten retten? Kann jemand mir helfen? 

ich habe hier 2 bilder hochgeladet, eine bild ist eine stelle wo verbrannt ist und 2. ist die mikrochips von festplatte.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

Hall und herzlich willkommen auf Tutorials.de

Wie ist es denn überhaupt dazu gekommen ?

Also du könntest versuchen rauszufinden was für Chips das genau sind, und neue reinlöten. Das halte ich aber für keine besonders aussichtsreiche Lösung.
Oder von einer Baugleichen Festplatte (selber Hersteller, selbst Modell) die Platine an deine Festplatte drannhängen. Bei einigen Herstellern geht das recht einfach, bei anderen sollte man schon gewisse Kenntnisse dafür haben.

Du könntest dich auch an den Hersteller wenden, und Fragen ob er die Platine austauschen kann (das läuft eventuell sogar auf Garantie). Im schlimmsten Fall traust du dir (und niemandem den du kennst) das tauschen der Platine nicht zu und der Hersteller macht es nicht. Dann bleiben nurnoch Datenrettungsfirmen (für die soetwas recht simpel ist) das kostet dann aber oftmals eine richtig große Stange Geld.


----------



## nick1991 (13. August 2007)

ok danke für das antwort, ich werds mal bald bei hersteller wenden. ich werde es noch hier was schreiben wenn es irgendwas noch probleme gibt oder so.


----------



## PC Heini (13. August 2007)

Grüss Dich

Au Backe, das ist Totalschaden. Platine wechseln reicht nicht aus. Die ganze Steuerelektronik muss abgestimmt werden. Desshalb auch ein Chipaustausch. Die letzte brauchbare Möglichkeit ist, wenns überhaupt noch geht, die Festplatte an einem anderen Rechner als 2te HD anzuschliessen, um noch an die Daten zu kommen.
Die allerletzte Möglichkeit ist dann nur noch eine Datenrettungsfirma. Sehr teuer.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Ronin-Jay (13. August 2007)

Wie DJTeac schon sagte, würde ich mal versuchen eine baugleiche (am besten identische) Festplatte aufzutreiben und dann die Elektronisch zu tauschen.....



> Platine wechseln reicht nicht aus.


Bei identischen Platten hat man dadurch schon eine realistische Chance sofern nur die Elektronik beschädigt ist.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

Die Steuerelektronik sitzt doch zum großteil auf der Platine drauf....
Die Platine tauschen ist immer die erste Wahl wenn man davon ausgehen kann das Motoren und Leseköpfe nicht beschädigt sind


----------



## nick1991 (13. August 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Grüss Dich
> 
> Die letzte brauchbare Möglichkeit ist, wenns überhaupt noch geht, die Festplatte an einem anderen Rechner als 2te HD anzuschliessen, um noch an die Daten zu kommen.
> Die allerletzte Möglichkeit ist dann nur noch eine Datenrettungsfirma. Sehr teuer.
> ...



Nein es geht nicht mit andere rechner als die 2te HD anzuschliessen, sonst verbrennt noch mehr die chipsteile, irgendwas ist da sicherheit kaputt, dass es irgendwie eine chipsteil defekt ist und wenn ich da mit pc anschließen und dann verbrennts es weiter und stinkt schon nach irgenwie komische geruch wie verbrannt.


----------

